# Alphacool Eisbaer 280 normal oder Aurora



## Newarea (24. Juni 2020)

Hallo liebes Forum,

ich plane mir gerade einen PC zusammen:

R7 3700X oder 3800X
32GB RAM
Gigabyte B550 Aorus Elite
Sapphire Pulse 5700XT
 DVD-Laufwerk
 Samsung Pro 256GB SSD
 Samsung 500GB SSD
Samsung 1GB SSD
Bequiet PP11 500W 
Fractal Design 7

und würde zum Kühlen einen 280er Radiator verwenden von Alphacool.
Und weil ich Neuling bin eine Kompaktwakü. Ich schwenke zwischen den Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora und dem normalen 280er.
Laut Geizhals ist ein Unterschied bei den Lüftern und der Pumpe.

Wie gravierend ist der Unterschied:

Aurora:

 Lüfter  2x 140mm, 600-1500rpm, 27-71m³/&#8203;h  
  Pumpe  7-13.5V, 75l/&#8203;h, 0.95m  

Normal:

 Lüfter  2x 140mm, 1100rpm, 29.4dB(A), 106m³/&#8203;h  
  Pumpe  7-13.5V, 70l/&#8203;h, 0.85m 

Der Radiator soll in den Deckel, falls das noch wichtig ist!? 
Und eigentlich wird keine Beleuchtung benötigt.

LG


----------



## Mrry25 (24. Juni 2020)

Zur Wasserkühlung kann ich leider nichts genaues sagen. Aber der Kühlunterschied dürfte eher gering ausfallen so das man es eher schwer messen kann.

Bei der CPU würd ich dir zum 3700X raten, der 3800X soll doch mehr Probleme machen und ist eigentlich nicht recht schneller und zu dem teurer.

Überleg dir gut ob du noch ein DVD Laufwerk brauchst, die meisten Sachen holt man sich eh übers Internet und wenn es schon ein Laufwerk sein soll dann lieber ein Blu-ray. Ich selbst hab seit 2 Jahren kein DVD oder Blu-ray Laufwerk mehr.

Warum jetzt 3 SSD´s? Nimm doch dann gleich eine SSD mit 2 TB oder eine Sata SSD mit 1TB und eine M2 PCI E mit 1TB. Kommt fast aufs gleiche raus aus Preis Sicht und du hast noch etwas mehr Speicher.

Bist du dir sicher das du 32GB Arbeitsspeicher Brauchst? Für Spiele und die meisten Anwendungen reiche 16GB völlig aus. Wenn du Streamst und Bild oder Videobearbeitung machst sind 32GB sinvoll.


----------



## matti30 (24. Juni 2020)

ich würd die Aurora empfehlen. Schaut optisch schicker aus. RGB musst ja nicht anstöpseln. 
Pumpe auf 7V ist sehr leise. Die Lüfter bei der aurora sollen auch besser sein. Würd da aber eher eigene draufschnallen.


----------



## drstoecker (24. Juni 2020)

Würde auch die Aurora nehmen wegen der Optik.
die Pumpe müsste identisch sein und live ist diese wirklich silent!


----------



## Newarea (24. Juni 2020)

Dachte bzgl. Binning ich greife eher zum 3800X

Es sind 3 vorhandene SSD's die bleiben 

32 GB muss ich noch überlegen glaub aber das das bleibt.


Bzgl Eisbaer:

Ja so wie ich das lese sind die Daten von dem Aurora schon besser aber wenn die recht gleich sind is halt dann die Frage ob ich die 30€ mehr wirklich investieren sollte...


----------



## IICARUS (24. Juni 2020)

Wir habe die Aurora im Rechner meines Sohnes verbaut und auch die Schläuche inkl. der Anschlüsse sind Qualitativ hochwertiger.

Bei der alten Version werden noch Schläuche aus Gummi und Knickschutzfedern verwendet, bei der Aurora ist Weichmacher freier Schlauch in Schwarz verwendet worden. Der Unterschied liegt auch darin das 13/8 statt 11/8 Schlauch verwendet wurde und so ist zwar der Innendurchmesser gleich geblieben aber dadurch das der Außendurchmesser größer ausfällt ist die Wandung stärker und der Schlauch kann so nicht abknicken. Daher wurde hier auf Knuckschutzfedern verzichtet weil der Schlauch nicht abknicken kann.

Die Pumpe der Aurora ist sowas von leise das selbst mit voller Drehzahl von etwa 2600-2800 U/min (12v) nichts von zu hören ist. Ich hatte sie auch Testweise nur über dem Lüfteranschluss an meinem Rechner angeschlossen und hatte die Pumpe in der Hand und hätte ich nicht durch das Sichtfenster gesehen das die Pumpe sich dreht hätte ich weder was hören noch was vibrieren spüren können. 

Selbst später als die AIO verbaut war ist die Pumpe nicht raus zu hören und das die Pumpe läuft lässt sich nur mit der Ausgabe der Drehzahl ersehen.

Wir haben die AIO auch etwas umgebaut:


Spoiler



Wir sind aber noch ein Schritt weiter gegangen und haben noch ein Temperatursensor  zwischen Anschluss und Radiator zwischen gebaut. Zusammen mit dem Quadro von Aquacomputer lässt sich die Wassertemperatur auslesen und auch die Lüfter danach regeln.
Aquacomputer Temperatursensor Innen-/Aussengewinde G1/4
Aquacomputer QUADRO Lueftersteuerung fuer PWM-Luefter

Falls du das gleiche vorhast hast du am Radiator ein kurzen Schlauch bis zur Schnellkupplung und nachdem die Schnellkupplung durch aufschrauben getrennt wurde muss der Schlauch inkl. den Anschluss vom Radiator abgeschraubt werden. Dabei den Radiator mit den Anschlüsse nach oben liegen lassen, denn dann läuft nur etwas Wasser aus dem kurzem Schlauch und der Radiator selbst bleibt befüllt.

Dann wird der Temperatursensor eingeschraubt und darauf wieder das kurze Stück Schlauch mit dem Anschluss. Dann mittels einer Spritze etwas destiliere Wasser in die Schnellkupplung spritzen. Dabei mit der Spritze das Ventil was sich in der Mitte befindet etwas runter drücken. Denn durch das abschrauben des Schlauches wird aus dem Schlauch etwas Wasser raus kommen was auch am ende wieder aufgefüllt werden muss. Am besten dann den Radiator etwas schwenken und nochmals versuchen ob Wasser rein geht.

Am ende am besten dann ohne einzubauen an einem Lüfteranschluss  laufen lassen und auf Dichtigkeit prüfen.

Wir sind aber dann noch ein Schritt weiter gegangen, denn wir kamen auf eine Wassertemperatur von 42°C unter Last und mit der Drehzahl waren wir mit 2x 120 Lüfter (240er AIO) bereits auf 1900 U/min und leise war die AIO dadurch nicht mehr. Denn schnell Drehende Lüfter sind immer Laut!

Daher haben wir noch dazu bestellt:
4x 13/10 Anschraubanschlüsse
1x Schnellkuppung (nochmals die selbe die einmal bereits verbaut ist)
1x 360er Radiator über Aquatuning für 29 Euro (B-Ware).
1x 1m Weichmacher freien Schlauch in Schwarz (16/10)
3x 120mm Alphacool Lüfter​
Obwohl der Radiator als B-Ware viel günstiger war war der Zustand TOP wie neu. Nachdem wir mit einem Fettlöser den Radiator gereinigt haben und dann zunächst mit normalem Wasser gut durch gespült haben wurde der Radiator noch mit destiliertes Wasser nachgespült. Im Anschluss wurden zwei Schläuche dran geschraubt und am ende der Schläuche die zwei einzelne Teile der Schnellkupplung. Es musste nur mit beachtet werden wo welcher Teil mit der Schnellkupplung dann musste da diese ja am ende noch mit der bereits verbauten Schnellkupplung verbunden werden sollte.

Der Radiator wurde daher so gut wie es ging zunächst mit destiliertes Wasser befüllt und dann wurden die Anschlüsse drauf geschraubt. Im weiterem Verlauf wurde dann nur noch über die zwei Schnellkupplungen und eine Spritze Wasser aufgefüllt. Nachdem der Radiator etwas geschwungen wurde und Luft in die zwei Schläuche aufsteigen konnte, konnte immer noch etwas destiliertes Wasser nachgefüllt werden.

Das ging so ganz gut und am ende war der Radiator mit den Schläuchen vormontiert und auch vor befüllt. Nach dem einbaue des Radiators wurden dann nur noch die zwei Schnellkupplungen miteinander verbunden.

Das Ergebnis: 35-38°C Wassertemperatur mit etwa 1200 U/min unter Last.
Leider lassen sich die 120er Lüfter von Alphacool nicht unter 850 U/min runter regeln, aber da sie dabei noch recht leise sind ist es noch in Ordnung.

Da der Quadro Lüftersteuerung noch ein Temperaturfühler mit beilag wurde dieser im Gehäuse mit verbaut und so kann nun auch die Temperatur aus dem Gehäuse mit ausgelesen werden.

Grafikkarte ist aber weiterhin Luftgekühlt.


Im übrigem gibt es auch die Pumpe falls sie mal defekt gehen sollte auch einzeln kaufen.
Verbaut wurde eine: DC-LT 2600


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (24. Juni 2020)

Die DC-LT 3600 passt übrigens auch ... falls mehr Leistung gewünscht ist.


----------



## Newarea (25. Juni 2020)

Danke für eure Unterstützung, somit wird es die Aurora werden, wenn sie wieder Lieferbar ist


----------



## Narbennarr (25. Juni 2020)

gute enscheidung. Die Lüfter der normalen Eisbaer sind absolut mies, die der Aurora wenigsten ganz gut und stylisch. Die Pumpe der Aurora ist auch etwas laufruhiger, hat auch einen anderen Motor (obs aber daran liegt, ka)


----------



## frozenvein (25. Juni 2020)

Hey bleib bei mindestens 32 GB Arbeitsspeicher, alles darunter ist mumpitz, mit 16 GB ist die Auslagerungsdatei meist schnell über 20GB groß (und das gehört eigentlich in den RAM, wird aber auf ein in der Regel langsameres Speichermedium ausgelagert).


----------



## Newarea (25. Juni 2020)

frozenvein schrieb:


> Hey bleib bei mindestens 32 GB Arbeitsspeicher, alles darunter ist mumpitz, mit 16 GB ist die Auslagerungsdatei meist schnell über 20GB groß (und das gehört eigentlich in den RAM, wird aber auf ein in der Regel langsameres Speichermedium ausgelagert).



War sowieso mein Plan, aber meine Grundkonfig wird sowieso hier:

neuer PC nach 5 Jahren oder mehr 

besprochen. 
Und Danke nochmals


----------



## Newarea (29. Juni 2020)

Update: Hab mir gestern mal die Aurora bestellt 

jaaa ich weiß Doppelpost  wollte aber die Info teilen


----------



## ALCAndreas (30. Juni 2020)

Moin moin
@narbennarr meine Praxiserfahrungen  sagt da was anderes und 
@Newarea 
Der größte Unnterschied besteht in den Lüfter für die Optik und den TPV Schläuchen.

Beste Grüße

Andreas / Support ALCAndreas


----------



## IICARUS (30. Juni 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Wir sind aber dann noch ein Schritt weiter gegangen, denn wir kamen auf eine Wassertemperatur von 42°C unter Last und mit der Drehzahl waren wir mit 2x 120 Lüfter (240er AIO) bereits auf 1900 U/min und leise war die AIO dadurch nicht mehr. Denn schnell Drehende Lüfter sind immer Laut!
> 
> Daher haben wir noch dazu bestellt:
> 4x 13/10 Anschraubanschlüsse
> ...


Schön das es nun auch Nachrüst Sets für die Schläuche gibt. Als wir umbauten gab es an Schläuche für die AIO nur die alte Ausführung die wir nicht haben wollten und haben praktisch unsere neuen Schläuche selbst zusammen gestellt. Zwar gab es bereit den gleichen Schlauch und Anschlüsse zu kaufen, aber der Schlauch war zu der Zeit nicht lieferbar.

Mit den neuen Umbau Sätze wäre es einfach gewesen und auch viel günstiger.


----------



## Newarea (2. September 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Schön das es nun auch Nachrüst Sets für die Schläuche gibt. Als wir umbauten gab es an Schläuche für die AIO nur die alte Ausführung die wir nicht haben wollten und haben praktisch unsere neuen Schläuche selbst zusammen gestellt. Zwar gab es bereit den gleichen Schlauch und Anschlüsse zu kaufen, aber der Schlauch war zu der Zeit nicht lieferbar.
> 
> Mit den neuen Umbau Sätze wäre es einfach gewesen und auch viel günstiger.



Ihr habt ja auch eine Temperatursensor in den AIO Kreislauf eingebaut, was habt ihr da gekauft weil der Tempsensor von Alphacool passt doch nicht auf den Schnellverschluss drauf oder? Zumindest hab ich das so verstanden.


----------



## IICARUS (2. September 2020)

Am Radiator sind ganz normaler 1/4 Zoll Gewinde als Anschlüsse vorhanden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: aquatuning.de / alphacool.com

Ich habe das kurze Stück Schlauch was vom Radiator abgeht komplett mit dem Anschluss abgeschraubt, den  Temperatursensor in den Radiator geschraubt und darauf wieder das Stück Schlauch mit dem Anschluss.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: aquatuning.de / alphacool.com

Die Schnellkupplung wurde zuvor vor dem abschrauben getrennt und als ich fertig war wieder zusammen gefügt. Der Radiator selbst lag mit den Anschlüsse nach oben auf dem Tisch damit aus dem Radiator ohne Schlauch kein Wasser ausläuft.

Verbaut wurde dieser Sensor: Aquacomputer Temperatursensor Innen-/Aussengewinde G1/4
Aber im Grunde passt jeder Temperatursensor der ein 1/4 Zoll Gewinde hat(auch von Alphacool).

Mit einer kleinen Spritze wurde dann über die Schnellkupplung etwas destiliertes Wasser nachgefüllt, weil ja beim abschrauben des Schlauch etwas Wasser dabei ausläuft.  Das Ventil in der Kupplung lässt sich auch mit der Spritze runterdrücken um das Wasser befüllen zu können. Ein mühsames befüllen und entlüften fielt daher weg, weil nur das kurze Schlauch wieder neu befüllt werden musste. Dabei habe ich auch den Radiator etwas hin und her geschwenkt damit Luft wieder in den Schlauch aufsteigt und aufs neue mit einer Spritze etwas befüllt werden konnte.

Das ganze wurde im ausgebautem Zustand umgebaut.

EDIT: Am CPU-Block sind die selben Anschlüsse auch vorhanden, aber ich fand die Position am Radiator besser.


----------



## Newarea (3. September 2020)

Jetzt ist alles so schön eingebaut und die Kabel schön versteckt ich weiß gerade nicht ob ich den gerade rausnehmen will^^

Klingt aber jetzt nicht so nach einer großen Hexerei


----------

